# Do I Need More Rats?



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I kind of posted this in my introductory thread, but I thought I would expand it here.

I currently have one female rat. I've had her for just over a year by herself, and she seems very happy and well adjusted. However, all of the rat sites and books out there keep pressing that rats need other rat companions.

I've had her play with my mum's rat, and they get along okay, but if left to their own devices they start to brawl a little bit. The also seem to assume submissive or dominant roles depending on whose household we're in.

I don't know how she would adjust to having another rat around all the time. I also don't know that my cage has room for another rattie. I have this one:

www.petco.com/product/...-Cage.aspx

Since she's my first rat, I don't have a lot of experience personally, all I have is what I've researched online and in books.

Opinions?


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

It would probably be best to get another, but you would have to go through the whole introduction process. When introducing you're supposed to do it on neutral ground, meaning in a place neither rat had played or spent much time in before such as you're bathroom. Most of the time at least from what I've gathered is that there is a domonent rat. They like to play wrestle when thier young as well which could have been what You're mom's rat was doing with yours. This site will proably help you a lot. It's helped me. ^_^ I'm sure others will give you some more through answers.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I would recommend getting another rat. That way your rat always has a companion even when you're not there.

The link for the cage didn't seem to work. What's the name of the cage?


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

It's the Coast Cages Ritz Chinchilla/Rat Cage. You can find it on the PetCo website. The dimensions are 21.75"L X 16"D X 13.75"H.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

That's what I figured, because I had the same cage. Is it the one with two stories (Bottom pan and then one level) or the taller one (Four stories)?


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

It's more like two levels, but one is mostly taken up with the wheel (which my rat NEVER used until a few weeks ago). I think it's the middle-sized one the manufacturers carry, because I used to have a smaller one of the same sort before she got bigger. 

At least I wouldn't have to buy a new quarantine cage.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

So you do know of Q? thats good.

Id get another for times your not home. She'll be thrilled.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, I had that one too. I wish I'd kept it as a travel cage, now. But I gave it to someone whose rat really needed it, so I guess I don't feel too bad.

But I don't know why I got on the topic of cages.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I talked to my husband last night who reminded me that he's always been okay with me getting another rat if I wanted and still is. So I think around December I'm going to see if I can't find my Jezebel a playmate. Unfortunately, I have to wait since I work five days a week and go to night classes for four, and therefore don't have time to work on handling another little girl. I can't wait for this semester to be over. Fortunately, Jezebel gets taken out and played with by my husband. (It sucks working full time and going to school full time.)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Gosh yes, school full time and work full time stinks! I've just finished that (research left to do, but that's not classwork!) In the meantime you can hang out here when you have time :lol: and you can read up on quarentine and introductions to make sure it all goes smoothly when the time comes.


----------



## Macabri (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm actually starting to look forward to getting another rat. Just so long as Jezebel keeps being the "momma's girl" she is now. She's too much fun.


----------

